# When to give up Enduro racing?



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm 99.999% sure I've just ridden in my last Enduro racing. At 66 y/o my body can't take crashes any longer without risking serious injury. First crash was the hardest - pedal strike while going about 15 mph resulted in full endo body slam on hard pack:madman: . Stunned, but able to get back on and finish the stage in a respectable time. Second crash wasn't bad, front tire slid on a diagonal root. Crashed into a loamy side wall - just lost time. I don't know what happened on the last one - techie deep roots, next thing I knew I was flying 15' down the embankment... about 200 yds from the finish of the last stage.

My body is telling me to stop before I hurt myself, I can't cruise ride a race. I think I need to listen, just can't compete in 50+ category...

Anyone else hang them up at some point? Cross-country is still a go.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

At 56 I was the oldest rider in the Grand Targhee Enduro and 2nd oldest in the Flagstaff Enduro this year. It's still fun and I enjoy still being somewhat competitive against riders half my age but I think you already said it. When the risk-reward threshold tips in balance to all risk and no reward the party is over. 

I'm not hanging it up just yet but a crash similar to yours last April (clipped pedal resulting in broken clavicle, broken ribs, and non-displaced fractures in the glenoid and scapula) as well as the risk to my TKR has me riding more conservatively. But like you said once you press go it's hard not to ride race pace. We just don't heal that well or fast once your past 50. If it's not fun anymore and your too worried about crashing hang it up. I might go another year or two but I feel your pain.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Misfire


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

The first time someone calls me "bro".


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Is it the racing “push” that makes you crash, the terrain, or are you just tired of crashing?

I don’t race, but I ride tough terrain and I crash hard and often; this summer broke a rib, fibia, finger, stitches, and smashed knees. I don’t mind riding up XC trails, but coming down is when I want the good stuff.

I figure that at some point I’ll step it down, not sure how I’ll do it, maybe buy a less capable bike; clearly I’m not good at slowing down or taking the easy lines.

How about narrower bars


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

russinthecascades said:


> My body is telling me to stop before I hurt myself, I can't cruise ride a race. I think I need to listen, just can't compete in 50+ category...
> 
> Anyone else hang them up at some point? Cross-country is still a go.


Meh. Never cared about organized racing.

I'd have to ride WHERE someone else dictated.
I'd have to ride WHEN someone else dictated. 
I'd have to ride at a PACE that others dictated.

Oh, and they make you PAY for the privilege.

You're 66 years old. You can ride where you want, when you want, as fast as you want.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

RustyIron said:


> Meh. Never cared about organized racing.
> 
> I'd have to ride WHERE someone else dictated.
> I'd have to ride WHEN someone else dictated.
> ...


I'd beg to differ on #3 in your list. The PACE is up to you. As far as paying for the privilege, most races are not for profit and the proceeds go to charity or to support trail advocacy organizations.

For me, a large part of the attraction is the opportunity to ride what are usually busy, multi-use trails at race pace without fear of running over a hiker. Now that is FUN. Even as we get older.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

rockman said:


> For me, a large part of the attraction is the opportunity to ride what are usually busy, multi-use trails at race pace without fear of running over a hiker. Now that is FUN. Even as we get older.


As long as it's FUN, that's what it's all about. No matter what discipline we choose, sometimes all of us can get confused and loose focus on why we do it.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

rockman said:


> If it's not fun anymore and your too worried about crashing hang it up.


Best advice in this thread.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Is it the racing "push" that makes you crash, the terrain, or are you just tired of crashing?


Definitely the racing push and tiredness. The terrain I can handle and ride enough know what coming. After 3000 ft of climbing and 4 stages, I was very tired on the last crash. But that's not the reason I'm stopping - it the consequences of the crash since I won't throttle back.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

RustyIron said:


> Meh. Never cared about organized racing.
> 
> I'd have to ride WHERE someone else dictated.
> I'd have to ride WHEN someone else dictated.
> ...


Understood. Racing is not for everyone, but I enjoy that challenge a few times a year and will continue with local "fun cross-country, do a lap, drink beer in garden with friends" racing series. I ride 3-4 a week so get plenty of riding where I want, when and how fast. I generally either ride with a friend that is much faster than I am, so I get stronger push his pace, or ride with my wife and enjoy her pace. Variety is part of what keeps me interested.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

Keep up the enduros, just cut it back a notch. I am 64 and still do enduros for the challenge and rubbing shoulders with the young bucks.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Kootbiker said:


> Keep up the enduros, just cut it back a notch. I am 64 and still do enduros for the challenge and rubbing shoulders with the young bucks.


This, exactly. I am 58 and raced every one of our local fun enduro races this year, I am not particularly fast, but I not quite the slowest either. Riding/racing as fast as I can, competing with other old guys, and beer and burgers afterwards. Where else can you have that kind of fun for $5? I might stop if I seriously injure myself, but until it stops being fun I will keep doing it. I expect to be racing for quite some time.


----------

